# Frontanschlußpanel Cooler Master Cosmos



## woodstock69 (12. April 2015)

*Frontanschlußpanel Cooler Master Cosmos*

Hallo,

ich habe ein älteres Cooler Master Cosmos-Gehäuse (genauer Typ ist mir leider nicht bekannt), das mir bis dato gute Dienste geleistet hat.

Nun habe ich meinen PC modernisiert und würde gerne auch frontseitig USB 3.0-Ports nutzen. Das im Gehäuse verbaute Anschlußpanel hat leider nur 4x USB 2.0, eSATA, Firewire sowie Mic und Headphones.
Im Cooler Master-Shop konnte ich nichts finden, aber vielleicht weis jemand von Cooler Master oder ein anderer Benutzer, ob man das Frontpanel (oder wohl eher "Toppanel") gegen ein moderneres mit USB 3.0 tauschen kann (eSATA oder Firewire bräuchte ich nicht). Natürlich kann man auch einfach in einem der 5.25" Schächte ein USB 3.0 Panel nachrüsten, aber mir wäre der erstere Weg lieber.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?!


----------



## Saguya (12. April 2015)

*AW: Frontanschlußpanel Cooler Master Cosmos*

Na ja, du könntest auf ebay o. so nachsehen ob du ein gebrauchtes Gehäuse bekommst, wo doppel USB 3 Anschlüsse drin ist und die samt Kabel übernehmen.


----------



## woodstock69 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Frontanschlußpanel Cooler Master Cosmos*



Saguya schrieb:


> Na ja, du könntest auf ebay o. so nachsehen ob du ein gebrauchtes Gehäuse bekommst, wo doppel USB 3 Anschlüsse drin ist und die samt Kabel übernehmen.



Ganz so einfach wird das wohl nicht, da es kein Standardbauteil ist. Ich hab das Gehäuse einmal auseinandergeschraubt und da steckt noch einiges mehr an bzw. in dem Panel (u.a. der drucksensitive An-/Ausschalter). Das muß m.E. schon passgenau sein.


----------



## Pyroneo (12. April 2015)

*AW: Frontanschlußpanel Cooler Master Cosmos*

Das wird etwas aufwändiger, zumindest wenn du kein passendes Toppanel findest bleiben dir nur 2 möglichkeiten.

1, mit einem USB 3 Anschluss im 5,25" bzw 3,5" Schacht, gibt es ne menge je nach Wunsch sogar mit HotSwap-Funktion für Festplatteneinschübe oder mit Cardreader oder oder ...... .
2. das jetzige TopPanel ausbauen und sich die Platine genau anschauen. mit etwas Glück kannst du die Platine um eine USB 2.0 Doppelbuchse kürzen und dir dann eine USB 3.0 Doppelbuchse samt USB 3.0 Kabel, wahlweise mit Mainboardanschluss(intern) oder als Externe Ausführung. je nach Geschick kann man sich dann selbst eine Halterung bauen oder sich mit Heißkleber behelfen.

Die 2. Variante habe ich selber schon für meinen Tower geplant, scheiterte aber leider daran das mit die USB 2.0 Anschlüsse hinten am Mainboard abgeraucht sind und ich doch alle 4 Anschlüsse vorne brauche


----------



## Cooler Master (13. April 2015)

*AW: Frontanschlußpanel Cooler Master Cosmos*

Hi,
Es ist ein Cosmos S. Leider gibt es so eine Lösung nicht (aktualisiertes Top-Panel).  Die Alternative mit einer 5,25" Schacht müsste jedoch nicht zu aufwendig sein.
MfG,
Sylvain


----------



## woodstock69 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Frontanschlußpanel Cooler Master Cosmos*

Hallo Sylvain,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich hatte auch schon vermutet, daß es kein "Upgrade" gibt, weil das Gehäuse schon etwas älter ist (aber immer noch toll).

Der Einbau im 5,25" Schacht ist natürlich prinzipiell kein Problem, aber bietet eben nicht die Bequemlichkeit des Top-Panels, da dieses immer perfekt zu erreichen ist. Aber es gibt sicherlich schlimmeres...


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2015)

*AW: Frontanschlußpanel Cooler Master Cosmos*

Oder du investierst in ein neues Gehäuse.


----------

